# 13 Collectibles that are worthless



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2014)

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1296...pletely-worthless.html?puc=yahoo&cm_ven=YAHOO



> At some point in many of our lives, we've tried to complete a collection of something. There's just something about having an incomplete set of collectibles that triggers this desire in our brains to go out and gather the rest of them because...well, that's a question for another day.But if we're truly honest with ourselves, many of the collectibles we've tried to amass, either as children or as adults, were ultimately rendered worthless. We spent all that time and money to finish the set only to realize that we wasted our resources.
> 
> 
> So looking back on it, what are some of the most devalued collections out there? Here's our list of 13 collectibles that tend to be more worthless than not...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2014)

Very interesting RR.  I'm afraid I've lost my marbles over time, and I never heard of pods!


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 29, 2014)

The kids had hot wheels, but they got tossed or given away over time, never saved them, & never tempted by any of the other commercialized stuff. Completely missed Pogs.


----------



## Vala (Dec 7, 2014)

I collected dolls for almost 20 years, but I saw the value going down and I sold them.  The only dolls worth anything now are the dolls that were collectable long before the collecting fad started.  Most of my friends would not give theirs up, they did not believe they would lose their value.   My thought was our financial security was worth more than a bunch of dolls.  This is one cabinet, I had 2 other double cabinets full of older Barbies.


----------



## pumpkin (Dec 28, 2014)

I collected the beanie babies in the 90's for my little daughter and barbies too. She is very grown now and her baby will soon play with them. That is the only value now.


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2014)

I collected Santas for 25 years and had over a thousand of them.  A few years ago, I just lost interest and took a booth at an antique shop to sell them.  I figure I got, at best, 10% of what they were bought for.  Oh, well...   

At its worst, collecting is a sickness:  "Hey look!  It's a (fill in the blank)!  I MUST have it!"  I don't think I will ever collect anything again.  I have truly pared my tchotchkes down to a bare minimum.  

The Mother-in-Law Equivalent's house is packed with knick-knacks.  Every surface is covered with stuff....Precious Moments...crystal animals...figurines...china boxes...memorabilia....dishes, lots of dishes. There are rickety corner shelves all over that shake when you pass within three feet of them;  I broke three figurines the first day I was there.  A tube of superglue put everything back together again.  The house makes me itch.  I've become very minimalist in my old age.


----------

